# paint job NOT



## donnyonee (Aug 11, 2015)

I can only laugh at myself for getting so screwed. 
magma body was $114. coast air brush in Anaheim recommended a painter? named Charlie Barnes.
his facebook page looked ok. $100 cash deposit balance thru paypal was $60.

end result:
WARNING WARNING DO NOT USE HIM!! I don't know what happened but this guy a clown. I said no flames and he comes back with flame samples. I figured he like flames so I said real flames / truflames and what garbage that sample was. I said rip a fender off with frame rails inside, it looked like it was done by a child. I said 4 windows clear and 3? were clear, 4th was painted solid.but that leads to the best yet, this clown painted the outside of the body and also sprayed the windows. I figured hes either a drunk or a meth head, middle of the nite postings? WARNING WARNING DO NOT USE HIM!!!! so he ruined my $114 magma body and charged me $160 for this garbage. if you held the body to the light you can see thru it at what ever was done inside and looks like he tried to wipe it off.. unfortunately I didn't check it when I picked it up. it was grab and go. my fault. it was already over a week and he said 4 hrs. to paint, in a couple days. during that time I even said I was ready and he came back with "good takes time", I offered to let him reimburse my paypal for the body, no comment. and now he wont respond to my calls emails or texts. his next trick will be to denie all this. for which I have no proof except a poor paint job and no receipt. wait I do with paypal, hmmm but go ahead and don't say I didn't warn you.

that's what I posted for his fb he deleted it

oh well stuff happens
paypal is working with me on this.
but youll laugh at it when you see it. its embarrassing as hell.
im trying to cover it with stickers.

edit; paypal doesn't do custom or local pickup/delivery problems, like I said oh well..


----------



## SJacquez (Sep 28, 2001)

I know Charlie personally, his work is always great. Lets see a picture of this so called bad paint job.


----------



## donnyonee (Aug 11, 2015)

no I removed the posts what I could. he knows what he did and hes not worth the trouble. he wont owe up to it. what ive seen he was good. ive got a new beater now, thanks.
ive got a new body coming already that I will paint with rattle cans on the inside. that will look better than the shit job he did.
its over now Charlie , you won AH.
(was that air head, or)


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...would still like to see - show off this horrible beast so we can all see what you weren't happy with.

I've got two bodies painted from Charlie - that both look pretty cool, but I didn't give specific details, other than basic colors. One of which he painted track side, during a race...as a quick job -- and it was fun to watch him at his craft -- just lay it down.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

Your giving a guy a bad name. But you wont proof it with a picture. So I bet your just made at him and the paint job is fine. PROOF IT


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

2 posts, this guy sounds legit...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Lack of posts by a user shouldn't mean we should ignore a complaint. Many people rarely if ever use online forums. Perhaps this particular paint job was so horrible that it prompted this person to create an account so that they had a place to vent. Let's all not be so quick to shoot the messenger.

At this point lack of any pictures of the poor paint job doesn't give the OP much credibility. The poor grammar/punctuation doesn't help either.

Hopefully the OP will take the time to show us the body.


----------

